# Glenn Robinson is disgusting



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

He has to go.

HE IS HEARTLESS.

HEART-LESS. HE IS A TINMAN, WITHOUT A HEART.

HE IS LAZY, no defense, NEVER HUSTLES FOR LOOSE BALLS NEVER GETS BACK, ALWAYS COMPLAINS


HE IS A DOG. A BIG DOG. 

It is so frustrating to see him suck wind and suck millions at the same time.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> This trade is one of the best off-season moves the Sixer's franchise has made in the last several years.
> 
> Year and Summer after summer, I constantly complain about the moves Billy King makes, neglects to make, or could have made.. This year, he has pulled off a great deal.
> ...


My, how quickly we change our minds. 

Maybe I'm just overrating the Big Dog because he's a product of my favorite college team, but I think you are a little harsh when you say he sucks. The Bucks were an Eastern Conference Finals team with him, and after dumping him for Kukoc and a pick they never had the talent to get back to there. I know they missed the playoffs the last year he was there, but I think that was George Karl's fault, if they fired him and everyone was healthy I think they were good enough to get back there again. He IS a 20 ppg scorer even if his defense is bad. Then the Hawks dumped him for nothing and they went from being barely out of the playoffs to one of the worst teams in the NBA.

I think there's just something about playing in Philly, next to Iverson, that makes second options look worse than they are. Too many nice players have failed there and succeeded elsewhere for it to be a coincidence. I like Iverson, and I'm not sure what the problem is, but given the number of other players who have failed in Philly I wouldn't be so quick to blame it on the Big Dog.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

I know man.

I tried to find that post that I posted. 

I just didnt expect him to be like this. I just had higher hopes and thought he was better than this.

NOW i understand why everyone dogs him. 

he proved me wrong, and Ill gladly admit that.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*well*



> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> My, how quickly we change our minds.
> ...


Did you watch the nets game? Damn.

And I never said he sucks.. I said he is heartless and lazy.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> My, how quickly we change our minds.
> ...


Wow I didnt possibly know it could be AI's fault that hes been labeled a a cancer his entire career or that he doesnt play andy defense or he doesnt like to pass or that hes a horrible teamate. Yeah Its all AI's fault.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I didn't say it's AI's fault, I am a big fan of AI, I said I'm not sure who's fault it is. It's just strange that so many players have failed as his second option.

Maybe you should think about that before you jump down someone's throat for even asking a question about AI.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

double post


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

forget AI.


DOG IS A LAZY. HE IS A BUM.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> I didn't say it's AI's fault, I am a big fan of AI, I said I'm not sure who's fault it is. It's just strange that so many players have failed as his second option.
> 
> Maybe you should think about that before you jump down someone's throat for even asking a question about AI.


maybe you shouldnt imply that its his fault which you did?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> maybe you shouldnt imply that its his fault which you did?


How absurd. I can make any argument I want to on these boards. Is it against the terms of service to criticize Allen Iverson on the Sixers board? I don't think so.

That said, I actually don't think it is Iverson's fault (and I didn't imply that it was) and I don't think it is Big Dog's fault either. Both of you (BEEZ and TheTruth34) are underrating Big Dog. He was a big part of the Bucks' success and the Hawks' success also. Granted the Hawks didn't have much success but they were a 30-35 win team with him and without him they are one of the worst teams in the NBA.

I just think the reason the Sixers are failing is that Big Dog is not a good fit there. The reason AI has failed to mesh with so many players is that the Sixers are the worst managed team in the NBA and they keep giving AI second options that are not good fits with him. Larry Hughes, Stackhouse, KVH, and now Big Dog. What they need is a much more solid scorer and defender in the post, someone better than Kenny Thomas, and they need role players who can play good defense and score when called upon. Hughes, Stack, KVH, and Big Dog are all bad defenders.

Aaron McKie and Eric Snow are good fits in Philly because of their solid defense, but they are both getting old and are not as talented as some of the other role players in the NBA that Philly could get. Guys like James Posey or Bruce Bowen would be perfect fits. Instead they keep trading for one-dimensional scorers who need the ball to be effective, exactly the wrong kind of players to be next to AI in the lineup.

TheTruth34 was right that Billy King is horrible at managing the team, so were Larry Brown and Pat Croce before him. He was only wrong in thinking that Big Dog would be different.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*please*

Give me a break.

I am glad you understand that Billy King is a horrible GM.


However, don't give me this crap about how Dog was a great success in Milwaukee... The time is now. The Dog is a dog. He is lazy on the floor, heartless, and takes bad shots. 

Nobody is blaming Glenn Robinson. We are criticizing the effort and desire that this millionare puts forth.. it is almost about zero. I happened to watch the post game on the Nets tv network, and it is pretty embarrassing to have their announcers criticize the effort he gave. They kept bringing it up, even after the game. He simply didn't give a s&^%. 

Glenn Robinson needs to go. Don't be surprised if King trades him before the deadline... That is if anyone will be willing to adopt the dog..

He really belongs in the pound. heartless.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> How absurd. I can make any argument I want to on these boards. Is it against the terms of service to criticize Allen Iverson on the Sixers board? I don't think so.
> ...


Great post Artest fan and I can even agree with some of your points. As truth34 stated no one is underrating Big Dog. Hes been the player we are watching for the last 3 years. Also I know for a fact its not Big Dog's fault because of the losing but at least your starting SF who makes 12 million a year could give you more than 18 pts and 5 boards.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

Yes, But it is not even about the 18 and 7 boards... It is more than that.

It is hustle and desire. Glenn Robinson didnt even sit with his team when coach Ayers called a time out. 
He was upset with playing time.


NOW TELL ME. Why in the world does Robinson complain about playing time, when he barely _plays_ ???? That is just ridiculous. what a joke.


----------



## alem_ (Jun 3, 2003)

> HE IS LAZY, no defense, NEVER HUSTLES FOR LOOSE BALLS NEVER GETS BACK, ALWAYS COMPLAINS


Truth, you kinda sound like George Karl.

I don't think the rest of the nba knew of Robinson's glaring weaknesses back when he was on the Buck's, b/c it was like looking for a tree in a forest. 

That team he was on couldn't defend, rebound, and didn't hustle. But they could shoot jump shots really well.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alem_</b>!
> 
> 
> Truth, you kinda sound like George Karl.
> ...


Exactly alot of his weaknesses were coevered up by the fact that he had Cassell and Allen, and I think people underrated the value that Ervin Johnson has brought to the team because he was a ble to cover for alot of the mistakes of all of the Big 3. That being said I just looked at Glenn Robinson's career stats and hes never avg 7 rebounds in a season. ABSOLUTELY DISGUSTING


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I know people want Big Dog out of town, but we can't afford to trade him right now. I've said it a few times, but you have to sit on this one until summer. Then we can trade him to another team in need of cap relief, so we can get players, and they can buy out his contract (if they so choose). 

If we trade him right now, what would be the big difference between this and the other bad trades that the team made? The Sixers are a team with no direction whatsoever, make trades for the sake of today while sacrificing tomorrow, just leaves us maybe even worse than we are right now.


----------

